# BGA problem again



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

I have had a continous BGA problem for a while now, I can get rid of it with a blackout but it comes back within a few weeks.

Last one I did I got as much of it out as I could and did a vac and 50% waterchange, then did the blackout which got rid of it. I then vaced again and did a 50% waterchage.

I have tried keeping my NO3 levels up by dosing 10ppm of KNO3 2x a week.

The algae has now returned although now it looks almost black where as before it was always a deep green.

Heres some pics anyway, it appears I have 2 different types of algae now which I did not before.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

The second type looks like Black Brush Algae.

10mg/l of NO3 2x a week may not be enough.

How big is the tank? How long has it been setup?
How much light? and for how long?
CO2?
Other ferts?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

First you need to get your tank in-balance, but e-mycin has always worked for me in getting rid of BGA initially.

_What are your N03/P04 levels in the tank?..._ You need to keep N03 at 10ppm and P04 at 1pm.


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

The tank is 180L or 48G its been set up well over a year now, coming up to a year and a half I would guess. 

Lighting is 2.5WPG on for 5 hours off for 2 then on again for 5 so a total of 10 hours a day.

CO2 is on at around 30ppm I dose 10ml mastergrow a week. 

PO4 is at 1ppm and NO3 is at 20ppm. I have just started a different routine from dosing KNO3 2x a week to dosing 3x a week.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I think your NO3 test kit may be off. One of the causes/triggers for BGA is low NO3 (especially combined with low CO2).

Dosing NO3 3x a week will probably be better.

Stop the 2 hour lighting siesta. It slows the plants down more than it affects the algae.

Try also raising the CO2. I don't trust the pH/KH/CO2 tables anymore because there are too many things that are affecting the KH readings in a tank. Because of this most people are probably underdosing CO2. BBA is a typical sign of low CO2!

And lastly, with good lighting, CO2 and macros, you are a little lean on the TMG (Mastergrow). The *standard* dosing for TMG is 15ml a week for 150 liters. Try dosing this amount twice a week...


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Thanks for the advice I shall give all that a try, I have been wonderign about my test kits actually somaybe I shall buy a new one and see how it goes.

I shall up the CO2 a little asap also, how long do you reccommend the lighting period? 9 hours straight?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

9 hours is good. I like to have them on anywhere from 8 to 10 hours, depending on the tank. Some people have good results with 11 or 12 hours but I always felt that was a bit high on the tanks I've set up. Above 12 is not recommended.

Are you doing 50% weekly water changes?

If you want to be more sure of your test kits, it is a good idea to calibrate them. Mix up a known concentration of whatever it is you want to test and then test the test kit.

Or just make sure you're adding enough nutrients and then do a 50% water change to reset the tank...


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Yes I am doing 50% waterchanges, I have only just started doing them the last few weeks though as I only just started with the EI method of dosing. Its only the last month or so I have got back into the plants you see.

I will try calibrate the test kit if its going to save me buying a new one if this one is still good! 

Thanks


----------



## ChrisP (Nov 29, 2005)

Still can't beat this guys. 

I did the filter clean, gravel clean and 50% waterchange prior to the blackout and the same again after the blackout but it just keeps coming back.

Its only within 5 days or so after the blackout and its starting to cover the substrate again I just dont get it. I have been keeping my nitrates up, probably a little too high actually, I have been dosing 15ppm 3x a week and when I test at the end of the week they are still way above 10ppm.

Thing is the only place I seem to be getting it is on the gravel, I get a tiny bit on the plants but not much at all yet the gravel gets covered. I have angled my spraybar so that th eoutput flows over the gravel but still no luck.

I keep cleaning it off the gravel but like I say it just comes back so quick.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Use Erytrhromicyn (EM) that is an antibiotic sold in most stores as a medicine for fish. BGA is an ancient and primitive algae that reacts to the antibiotic as if it is a bacteria.

Treat every 10 gals. of your tank volume with 200 mg of the EM. I'd say that it is even better to add about 250-300 mg per 10 gals. 

Before adding the EM take a small size hose and suck all the BGA that you can. I use air tubing for that. Suck the BGA off the gravel even if that means sucking some of the gravel out. Suck the BGA out of the leaves - usually it separates very easily. 

After removing as much BGA as you can just dump as many EM pills as you need and let them disolve. No need to grind them into a powder and disolve them beforehand. Place them in an area with good water flow.

The BGA will be dead in 1 day. So wait 1 or 2 days and then you do a small water change - about 20% sucking all the remnants of the algae out. Use a small size hose if needed so you get as much of the algae as you can without removing too much water. 

Follow up with 10% water changes every 2 days without disturbing the gravel- just suck water and replace it. Make sure that your fertilizer schedule doesn't suffer as a result of these small water changes. 

Do not touch the gravel as well as the filter because the bacteria in both of them must re-establish itself properly. EM doesn't really kill it but it seems to supress it.

Since the EM may harm some of the other bacteria in your tank (not only BGA) a surface film may appear for some time. Increase the surface agitation a little to combat that possible problem.

All of the above will get rid of the BGA only if your tank kept clean. If your plants do not grow something is off and you need to adress it immediately.

--Nikolay


----------



## achown (Apr 6, 2006)

ChrisP said:


> Still can't beat this guys.
> 
> I did the filter clean, gravel clean and 50% waterchange prior to the blackout and the same again after the blackout but it just keeps coming back.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what happened to me-clear as a bell after a blackout and then back again in a few days. I figure the blackout didn't kill it off completely. I have dosed with Maracyn, and this seems to have done the trick. No sign of it for a fortnight now. Maracy or e-Myacin isn't available here in the Uk, but it was easy enough to buy on-line.

Alan

Alan


----------

